# Exhausted over exhaust tips!



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Are 2.5 chrome, side exhaust splitter tips non-existent? I can't find any out there for the flowmaster unit I want to have installed! The only ones available are either stainless steel or 2.0 diameter.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Kirban originally reproduced the early splitter tips. Very nice reproduction, been avail for over 25 years.

Have never ran across an oversized version. Some owners have used the later chrome steel or polished stainless TransAm splitters, though to many the tips look too short. Really worried about exhaust flow, wouldnt be a surprise if performance picked up with better flowing mufflers (20" case DynoMax's) and 2.25" tailpipes. As the exhaust moves backward it rapidly cools and tailpipes can be smaller diam and not hinder flow.


----------

